# zich zorgen maken



## zinc

Hi.  What exactly does this expression mean exactly? Eg "ik maak me echt zorgen om je"  Does this mean "You should take care of yourself" ?  Thanks.


----------



## Suehil

It means 'I worry/am worried about you'.


----------



## Suutekind

"Ik maak me zorgen om je" means: I am worried about you.
"Ik maak me echt zorgen om je" means: I am really worried about you.


----------



## zinc

Thanks a lot.  So does "zich zorgen maken" mean "to worry (oneself about something)?


----------



## Joannes

Yes and the preposition is *om*:
*Ik maak me zorgen.* 'I am worried'
*Ik maak me zorgen om iets.* 'I worry about something'


----------



## Grytolle

Volgens mijn grote vandale mag "over" ook. In mijn hoofd zat _z. zorgen maken om iemand _en _z. zorgen maken over iets_ opgeslagen, maar dat trekt waarschijnlijk op niks.


----------



## Joannes

Hmm, niet zo'n gekke intuïtie eigenlijk..


----------



## Peterdg

Grytolle said:


> Volgens mijn grote vandale mag "over" ook. In mijn hoofd zat _z. zorgen maken om iemand _en _z. zorgen maken over iets_ opgeslagen, maar dat trekt waarschijnlijk op niks.


Ik zou het waarschijnlijk ook zo zeggen.


----------



## Frank06

"Zich zorgen maken om" + persoon of object/situatie lijkt mij een heel normale constructie. "Zich zorgen maken over" + persoon lijkt mij dan weer minder gebruikelijk.


----------



## zazkia

Grytolle said:


> Volgens mijn grote vandale mag "over" ook. In mijn hoofd zat _z. zorgen maken om iemand _en _z. zorgen maken over iets_ opgeslagen, maar dat trekt waarschijnlijk op niks.



Nou, ik denk dat het ook met klinker uitgang te maken zou kunnen hebben. 
"Ik maak me zorgen over oma." klinkt logischer want "om oma" klinkt een beetje vreemd. 

ik zou wel eerder zeggen "het slaat waarschijnlijk nergens op", in plaats van het trekt waarschijnlijk op niks".


----------

